
Linus Torvalds starts blogging - nickb
http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/
======
bootload
_"... Linus Torvalds starts blogging ..."_

He's been blogging for years in the kernel change logs. Sample ~
<http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.20> for instance.
Worth a read though as you can gauge what hardware is coming up that runs
superior on linux. And there's more software to take a peek at ~ git clone
git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/tracker

------
jgrahamc
Wake me when he signs up for Twitter.

~~~
josefresco
Linus is exactly the type of person I'd expect to never Tweet.

------
morbidkk
may be he just needs to share more "just for fun" stories....just like his
book "Just for fun"

------
timtrueman
I actually found the entry on the Intel SSD rather exciting. I found it on
Amazon but it seems like it's either not shipping yet or just
started...couldn't find it on Newegg.

------
systems
how can you be sure it's him? from the tone of the writing, I am skeptical!

~~~
halo
30 seconds in Google finds him mention it in
<http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/10/6/300>

------
herval
talk about late adoption...

~~~
Jem
Better late than never?

------
dimitar
This is either very good or very bad..

~~~
dimitar
Why did I get downvoted? It was probably too short to be meaningful.

What I meant that this can be good because it can show to people the "human
side" if you like to open source. I see many people think Linux is only for
slightly crazy fanatics and I believe that LT can do a much better job at
representing the diverse movement than RMS and ESR (don't get me wrong I kinda
like both of them).

On the other hand LT can be a bit insensitive and turn people off (do you
remember that GNOME controversy?)

~~~
icey
I didn't vote for this post or your original post. But I can tell you if you
hadn't already been downvoted to 0, I would have downvoted you because your
comment added absolutely nothing to the conversation.

It was no different than saying "It might rain tomorrow, or it might not."

~~~
herval
how do I downvote you, then?

